# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Formater et rinstaller vista

## tibss

Salut  tous ! 

J'ai un ordi sur lequel Windows Vista est install. Lors de mon acquisition, j'avais grav VISTA sur deux CD, mais je les ai malheureusement gars.

Je voulais donc savoir si vista offrait la possibilit de regraver le systme d'exploitation sur un CD ? J'aimerais que ce CD reboot afin de le lancer au dmarrage du PC et de pouvoir tout formater ?

Sinon, est-il possible de tlcharger VISTA sur le net ? 

Pou info, j'ai un ordi ACER.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

----------


## tibss

::(:

----------


## bestall666

salut

regarde sur le site de acer si tu peut pas recommender les cds manquants

----------

